# Icon Hotel Apartments checking in problem for unmarried couples



## bebe10 (Sep 18, 2012)

hi guys,

We want to check in on this hotel apartment i got the booking online BUT my i am afraid that we might get a problem on checking in because were not yet married.

are they asking for marriage certificate or any documents upon checking in?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Highly unlikely, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## bebe10 (Sep 18, 2012)

what do you mean?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

They are not going to ask for any marriage verification. Just don't act stupid and attract attention. You will be fine.


----------



## manabroad (Aug 29, 2012)

You'll be fine. All they may ask for are passort copies for both of you but otherwise you'll be okay.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does that only count if you are of the same race? 

Just wondering if I turned up with an Arab would we still be allowed in without a problem..


----------



## manabroad (Aug 29, 2012)

As far as I know race didn't matter as I am American and my friend was Taiwanese.


----------



## bebe10 (Sep 18, 2012)

are they still asking if were married or not?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They shouldn't ask, if they do say yes.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you check in by yourself, and then bring your other half round later? Might avoid any hassle/attention?

Or have you already stated 2 people in the room?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jarvo said:


> Can you check in by yourself, and then bring your other half round later? Might avoid any hassle/attention?
> 
> Or have you already stated 2 people in the room?



I would think that checking in on your own then bringing in someone else later looks far dodgier! 

If you only book for one person but there are two in the room tgen you are breaking the terms of your booking so just book for two and turn up together. Many married couples don't have the same surname.

Hotels in Dubai don't ask if couples are married, but to feel safer, go and buy a cheap wedding rings and behave like a married couple. Basically don't show affection in public!


----------

